# Preview:1/350 Kongo FH380001 is coming soon!



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

1.Photo etching: 18Pcs
2.Resin part: 376Pcs
3.Metal parts: 322Pcs


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy mackerel!!! that's a lotta parts!


----------

